

Looking for young entrepreneurs to collaborate - charlie123517
http://www.cmeetup.com

======
mkaroumi
Great! Have waited for something like this.

If you're the creator: please add a more visual compelling "sign up" box on
the first picture. I promise that you'll get more people to sign up! And edit
the whole page, this is a genius idea but the site doesn't really look
professional!

~~~
charlie123517
Thank you! Thanks for the feedback on the page, I don't have much experience
with design so your suggestions help. I have 5 variations going right now,
some of which have the sign up thing at the top, and those have been doing
better. I've also been tweaking the pictures and text, I know most of them
still look pretty rough.

~~~
mkaroumi
Check out Divi 2.0 by Elegant Themes. I've used that for my sites (both blogs
and landing pages). That's a great and easy theme to use!

